# 问个手册安装里的疑问

## e2fsck

在 http://www.gentoo.org/doc/zh_cn/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4

在第一节里  最有名的块设备可能就是Linux系统中表示第一个IDE硬盘的/dev/sda     这里是不是有问题？ IDE硬盘不是  /dev/hda的？

----------

## e2fsck

我知道了，没看下一句，不好意思

----------

## xisixisi

从内核2.6开始，屏蔽了底层细节，都采用sda

----------

